# 3 Thương hiệu nước hoa nội địa Trung bạn phải biết



## dolisperfume (22/11/21)

*1. Nước hoa Vilíly*
*Vilíly* là thương hiệu nước hoa của Hồng Kông. *Nước hoa nội địa Trung* đi theo một con đường riêng, khác hẳn với lối nước hoa của phương Tây. Mùi hương liên quan nhiều hoa quả, cây cỏ gợi nhớ đến ký ức và cảm xúc cá nhân. 
Thương hiệu mới Vilíly chỉ mới ra mắt thị trường nội địa gần đây, nhưng đã được các tín đồ yêu nước hoa ngoài nước săn đón và hướng ứng vô cùng mạnh mẽ. Có lẽ là vì sự đa dạng về mẫu mã và mùi hương sản phẩm, trong đó không thể không kể đến 3 mùi hương làm “điên đảo” hệ dùng nước hoa nội địa Trung:
*Nước hoa nữ Vilíly Collection No.860*




_Nước hoa nữ Vilíly No.860_​Lưu hương: 6-8 tiếng
Nhóm hương: Hoa cỏ Phương Đông.
+ Hương đầu: bergamot, nấm cục.
+ Hương trái tim: hoa nhài, hoa cam châu Phi, hoa huệ, dâu dại.
+ Hương cuối: ambergris, vani, tuyết tùng nguyên chất.
Nước hoa Vilily Collection No.860 tương ứng với nước hoa Valentino Valentina (Valentino Valentina).

*Nước hoa nữ Vilíly Collection No.843*




_Nước hoa nữ Vilíly No.843_​Lưu hương: 6-8 tiếng
Nhóm hương: Hương Hoa cỏ Trái cây – Floral Fruity
+ Hương đầu: Quả chanh vàng Amalfi.
+ Hương giữa: Hoa nhài, Trái cây đỏ.
+ Hương cuối: Xạ hương

*Nước hoa nữ Vilíly Collection No.857*




_Nước hoa nữ Vilíly No.857_​Lưu hương: 7-12 tiếng
Nhóm hương: Hương Hoa Cỏ – Floral
+ Hương đầu: Gỗ Cashmere
+ Hương giữa: Hoa nhài, Gỗ đàn hương
+ Hương cuối: Xạ hương

** Giá tham khảo: 150.000VNĐ*

*2. Nước hoa Shimang*
*Nước hoa Shimang*, một item đang trở thành trào lưu không thể thiếu được trong túi xách của chị em. Đây là thương hiệu *nước hoa nội địa Trung** nổi tiếng* nhất trong 3 thương hiệu mà *Dolis Perfume *giới thiệu đến bạn ngày hôm nay.
Kiểu dáng *nước hoa* vô cùng trẻ trung, bắt mắt cùng với giá thành rẻ, khả năng lưu hương lâu là những lý do giúp tên tuổi thương hiệu được biết đến nhiều nhất tại Việt Nam hiện nay.
Hiện nay, hãng đã cho ra mắt người tiêu dùng các dòng sản phẩm khác nhau từ Perfume dạng lăn, khô đến *body mist*… Đặc biệt hai dòng *nước hoa Shimang* nắp nhựa và dạng nước gỗ luôn dành được những phản hồi tích cực nhất từ khách hàng trên các ứng dụng mua sắm trực tuyến.

*Nước hoa Shimang nắp nhựa*




_Nước hoa nữ Shimang nắp nhựa màu xanh lá – Avocado_​
Đây là một mùi hương xanh mát rất phù hơp cho ngày hè oi ả.
+ Hương đầu: hương bơ
+ Hương giữa: hoa lan
+ Hương cuối: hoa violet

*Nước hoa Shimang nắp gỗ: Cheese Peach*




_Nước hoa nữ Shimang nắp gỗ Cheese Peach_​*Cheese Peach* là một trong những sản phẩm nhận được nhiều phản hồi tích cực nhất từ người tiêu dùng trên các trang mua sắm online. Dòng *nước hoa* này được không chỉ mang đến cho bạn mùi hương dịu nhẹ mà còn có khả năng nuôi dưỡng làn da, tránh xa kích ứng.
+ Hương đầu: hương nhài, táo
+ Hương giữa: mật ong, đào, hoa hồng, hoa phong lữ
+ Hương cuối: gỗ đàn hương, xạ hương

** Giá tham khảo: 50.000VNĐ*

*3. Nước hoa RE Classified*
Nhà sáng lập thương hiệu Sun Miao đã thành lập thương hiệu *nước hoa RE Classified* này vào năm 2014 và giới thiệu nó ra thị trường với khái niệm được gọi là “salon ánh sáng”. 
Đây là dòng *nước hoa Uniex *nội địa Trung khá được ưa chuộng ở độ tuổi trên 25. Là dòng nước hoa thuộc nhóm Floral Fruity (Hương hoa cỏ trái cây) với thiết kế đơn giản nhưng vô cùng tinh tế. *RE Classsified* cũng là thương hiệu có mức giá cao hơn so với 2 thương hiệu: _Vilíly, Shimang_





_Nước hoa unisex RE Classified_​+ Hương đầu: quả vải, hoa lan Nam Phi
+ Hương giữa: hoa mộc lan, gừng, quýt hồng, tiêu
+ Hương cuối: Xạ hương, hoa nhài, hổ phách

** Giá tham khảo: 1.500.000VNĐ*

Vậy là chúng ta đã biết được *3 thương hiệu nước hoa nội địa Trung chính hãng nổi tiếng* hiện nay rồi đấy. *Dolis Perfume* hy vọng bạn có thể lựa chọn cho mình một chai *nước hoa nội địa Trung* ưng ý sau khi đọc xong bài viết này.


----------

